# 2012 Rendy



## Jake Levi (Jun 9, 2011)

Is it firm that the 2012 Rendy will be in Missoula ? 

I am somewhat familiar with that area and think it could be a really excellent choice.


----------



## IceDog (Aug 1, 2010)

I've heard Montana is pretty strict about bringing livestock into the state? Will a lot of us be leaving our goats home?

Cheryl in Idaho


----------



## Jake Levi (Jun 9, 2011)

That would be a deal breaker for me if they wanted anything other then a vet certificate. I do intend to yearly vaccinate and test, but , this is something we need to know.


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

I think all the nutty reg,s have been repealed. all you need is a vet check and proof of ownership.


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

If we want the Rendy in Missoula my understanding is we will need a volunteer camp host / organizer. Then with some research I'm sure we can find a local project to work on. All that is required to put on a goat rendy is on the North American Packgoat Association website
http://www.napga.org/links.asp?PageID=4 ... 09&menuID=
IdahoNancy


----------

